# Интернет > Графика >  Услуги фотошопа!!!

## HAKER

Предлогаю свои услуги фотошопа!!!
Создаю Аватрарки, бигбары, банеры, юзербары, юзербоксы, шапки к сайтам и т.п.
*Цены очень приятны взгляду: от 10 руб*
Небольшое портфолио (работать платно начал недавно, а с фотошопом дано поэтому мало примеров работ): 
http://www.weblancer.net/users/LEX23/portfolio/

----------

